# We shouldn't have any trouble with coyotes ...



## F-A-R-MdotUS (May 18, 2015)

We just took in 10 llamas! :fireworks:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Very nice colors! I really like that gray one in the middle of the first pic and the pinto at the very left of that first photo.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Pretty llamas! Congrats!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I like the big blue creme with the black face.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good. Make sure to shear them fully next year.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

very nice...congrats


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh I would be scared going into your pen! You are covered for sure! Are they family related? I understand (limited) they love a family herd and become very protective.


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS (May 18, 2015)

goatylisa said:


> Oh my gosh I would be scared going into your pen! You are covered for sure! Are they family related? I understand (limited) they love a family herd and become very protective.


These guys are very well bred/registered llamas that a well off family kept as pets. They got them all from the same breeder, and many of them are related (there are sisters and the one male is the son of one). They are definitely intimidating when the whole herd walks up on you, but most of them just want a peanut or a rub!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How beautiful! Do you plan to harvest fiber, breed for breeding stock, breed for meat, or just use them as guardians?

I recently discovered there are some llamas that are "traditional boer colored" (white with red/brown head) and am a little smitten at the idea of having a matching guardian! (ha! I know - ridiculous! I also have no need for a guardian and would do a lot of research first)


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS (May 18, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> How beautiful! Do you plan to harvest fiber, breed for breeding stock, breed for meat, or just use them as guardians?
> 
> I recently discovered there are some llamas that are "traditional boer colored" (white with red/brown head) and am a little smitten at the idea of having a matching guardian! (ha! I know - ridiculous! I also have no need for a guardian and would do a lot of research first)


We would like to find a buyer for the fleece to help support our sanctuary but we have heard that the bottom fell out of the market around here for llama and alpaca fleece. They will be a good deterrent to coyotes, and hopefully will be good ambassadors to visiting school groups.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

They are so cool. I like the spotted one to the right in the second picture


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Awesome! They are so pretty!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love them! The colors are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

wow, what awesome pics! Do your llamas all get along?

Here is my question, posted on another page, as well, ....but it seems spring might actually come...so,...!!!
i am unsure how to start a new post, or even if a new post is needed...but, we are wondering if we need to have more than one llama? 

Currently, we have one llama who watches our goats. He is responsible for 4-10 little goats. ( we are pretty new at all of this!-thanks ahead for any guidelines/or assistance /advice you may have!)
This spring we intend to also pasture some lambs. As we don't intend to keep the lambs and and goats together, we will pasture them on either neighboring sections of land, or on one side of the barn, and the others on the other side of the barn. If they are pastured in eye site of one another, will our llamas compete with one another, or will they focus on one another instead of their flocks? Currently, our original llama has been an awesome caretaker of his goats! 
We are new, at most of this ....what do you think?


----------

